
No, Professors Are Not Brainwashing Their Students - Reedx
https://arcdigital.media/no-professors-are-not-brainwashing-their-students-d4694522f413
======
cathyreisenwitz
I wonder whether it bothers women who want breadwinner partners that boys who
want such an arrangement are less likely to go to college (and thereby are
less likely to be able to afford it) than boys who want an egalitarian
marriage.

All available evidence indicates that the disappearing male-breadwinner is a
math/economy problem. There's almost no evidence that it's driven by culture.
If anything, culture is following economic realities. As it generally does.

More bad news for male breadwinner wanters: "While college seems to have
little impact on whether a student is liberal or conservative, a number of
studies find that it does make them more supportive of civil liberties and
gender egalitarianism, though not less religious."

By-and-large, men who can afford housewives don't want them. And as more women
earn degrees and higher wages, high-earning men don't have to settle for them.

